# Injury..



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

... Morning all.

Whilst working on my lats at the gym on sunday I managed to arch my back. This was followed by a sharp crack and instant hot pain. I couldn't move my head up down or sideways..

Anyway, it appears I have damaged two vertebrae in my neck (Not to any significant amount, but enough to put me out of action for a bit)

My question is, what's the minimum time I should be prepared to sit back and wait before hitting the the gym? (Just running and leg work)

Obvioulsy while it's still hurting I'll rest up, but I'm getting itchy feet for the gym again!

Cheers,

Nick


----------



## m4rkie23 (May 19, 2009)

a good 4-6 weeks id imagine mate


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

m4rkie23 said:


> a good 4-6 weeks id imagine mate


****. Back to square one then!


----------



## m4rkie23 (May 19, 2009)

Well I'm no doctor, but a guy at work had a similar accident (going by your OP). He could of gone back before, but is it really worth the risk? I agreed with him and would personally wait instead of risking damaging it any further. Its only 6 weeks.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

NickTB said:


> ... Morning all.
> 
> Whilst working on my lats at the gym on sunday I managed to arch my back. This was followed by a sharp crack and instant hot pain. I couldn't move my head up down or sideways..
> 
> ...


Was you doing Lat Pull downs via a cable machine?

If you was (id guess) the best technique to avoid this is instead of pulling the bar behind your head to your neck, pull it to the front maybe to nose or chin height. It does exactly the same and saves knocking you out if the cable ever goes.

Lat pull downs to the back of your neck are considered bad practice in the industry just because of the added pressure to your back.

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

m4rkie23 said:


> Well I'm no doctor, but a guy at work had a similar accident (going by your OP). He could of gone back before, but is it really worth the risk? I agreed with him and would personally wait instead of risking damaging it any further.


No, I actually agree. It's such a pain (pardon the pun!) when you're cracking on with things at the gym and you get a big set back like this.

Just fed up I suppose


----------



## DCR (Sep 12, 2008)

may seem like an obvious question, but if you are in that much pain, and there was an audible "crack", have you been to the doc ?

worth seeing what the damage is before estimating how long you will need out

given that you said that 6 weeks would be back to square 1, does that mean that you have just started using the gym ? if that is the case, you will prob need longer to recover from any injury you may or may not have sustained

personally im having difficulty figuring out how you've damaged yourself doing lats

your back should be straight when doing pull downs, or is that what you mean ? that you arched as you were pulling down ?


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

DCR said:


> may seem like an obvious question, but if you are in that much pain, and there was an audible "crack", have you been to the doc ?
> 
> worth seeing what the damage is before estimating how long you will need out
> 
> ...


That's exactly it. As I pulled down I arched my back and got a cracking noise.
Went and got some advice and was told I had damaged two vertebrae at the top of my neck. As a result, I had problems moving my head freely.

The good news is I woke up this morning feeling a lot better and have regained quite a bit of movement in my neck.

Been using the gym for about a year, but had a four month lay off after I got married (D'oh) so I could do without an enforced lay off as I was just getting the buzz back.

Of course I'll do nothing until I'm advised it will be ok to go back


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

PaulN said:


> Was you doing Lat Pull downs via a cable machine?
> 
> If you was (id guess) the best technique to avoid this is instead of pulling the bar behind your head to your neck, pull it to the front maybe to nose or chin height. It does exactly the same and saves knocking you out if the cable ever goes.
> 
> ...


Out of interest was you doing Lat pulldowns on a machine?


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

PaulN said:


> Out of interest was you doing Lat pulldowns on a machine?


I was yes,


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

NickTB said:


> I was yes,


Was the bar going to the back of your head?


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

PaulN said:


> Was the bar going to the back of your head?


No, to the front. I arched as I pulled down and got the crack


----------



## DCR (Sep 12, 2008)

NickTB said:


> That's exactly it. As I pulled down I arched my back and got a cracking noise.
> Went and got some advice and was told I had damaged two vertebrae at the top of my neck. As a result, I had problems moving my head freely.
> 
> The good news is I woke up this morning feeling a lot better and have regained quite a bit of movement in my neck.
> ...


ok, well good news that you feel better today

i had a year sabbatical from the gym after i got married. Think its quite common LOL

were you going for a heavier weight than usual ?


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

DCR said:


> ok, well good news that you feel better today
> 
> i had a year sabbatical from the gym after i got married. Think its quite common LOL
> 
> were you going for a heavier weight than usual ?


Slowly getting better. I can now look down most of the way and to the right the whole way. Looking left is still a bit restricted though.

I was doing my usual weights, nothing different other than I went of ten reps more. That's probably what did it


----------



## DCR (Sep 12, 2008)

maybe stick to pull ups in future LOL


----------



## ipwn (Dec 1, 2009)

God this thread made me crack up :lol:

Anyhoo, keep doing neck movements etc Just like when you have whiplash, do those type of exercises. 

You havn't done anything serious.


----------

